# Episode 204 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we talk turkey and hunting turkey out of state in Kentucky! We also chat with one of our listeners in Minnesota about his hunting and fishing opportunities there in his state. We cover gun misfires and finally talk about how this week's Government Budget crisis could change the face of hunting, fishing and the outdoors as we know it.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_204_final.mp3


----------

